# SF Bay Area Meet Pt.V



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

It's that time -- our 5th Bay Area German Shepherd Meet Up is now Official...
Can't get enough of Ft. Funston







(<-- photos)

Date: Saturday August 1st 2009
Location: Fort Funston, San Francisco, Ca (<-- info & directions)
Time: 10:30am

This is a wonderful off leash area with gorgeous scenery, heaven for dogs that love playing in the water or swimming. The plan is to meet in the open space to the right of the parking lot (east of the porti potties) between 10:15 and 10:30 AM, and start our walk promptly at 10:30 AM (the walk generally lasts about 2hrs).

Anyone who plans to come should reply in this thread so we know to look for you before we start our walk. It is best to exchange numbers with_ at least 2 other members_ that are planning to attend, in the event that you're running late or get lost. A confirmation list will be posted a day or two prior. Also, FF has limited facilities, just portable toilets, drinking fountains and garbage cans at the top of the dunes. Suggested items to bring are poop bags, towels for your car, balls, frisbees or kongs, a collapsible water dish and water for your dog, grooming implements if you want to get the sand off before your drive home, and of course, a camera. We're hoping for warm weather, but wear layers just in case.

Humans: There is a pretty steep incline that you'll have to climb upon leaving the beach... so eat your Wheaties and start your strength training & squats now









Dogs: There is a mandatory group photo that will be taken at the end, start brushing up on your "sit-stays" or "down-stays" so that you don't embarrass your humans









Hope to see you all there!











Ps. For those of you who are familiar with FF -- we are looking at high tides for Aug 1st... if we get to that midway point and are unable to cross the huge pipes -- we'll simply turn around and use the same trail in as our way out. If the pipes are crossable -- things will continue as usual and we'll exit via the sand stairs ending up at the hand gliders area.

a map for the n00bs


















also: a link to my previous post with the nor cal member list.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

We'll be there (Dmitriy, Tanya and Xargos).

That will be such a great fun!

FYI: we went there yesterday -- it was heaven on earth!

Great idea (as per forum's recormendation) is to check the weather at http://www.flyfunston.org/newwebcam/.

Yesterday it was 89 degrees in Saratoga, 72 degrees in SF and 51 degrees at Ford Fundston! With a fleece t-shirt though, it was very nice as there was no wind by the water..

Tanya


----------



## Skittles42 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll be there with Elsa! We cant wait to meet everyone! )


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Count me and Miko in! We haven't had all good experiences there, as I think a LOT of dogs didn't like puppies (or we ran a string of unsocialized doggies and stupid owners...), but Miko's confident enough to bounce back, plus, he tends to gravitate towards other GSDs! 

I'm hoping the dogs will play in the water so Miko becomes a water dog, hehe. Wishful thinking.

EDIT: Oops.... and Max. Can't forget Max! Hahaha.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I think we will try and make it. Benny did great at the dog park in Elk Grove on Friday. Can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Taking Dad to the Dr. on Thurs, Mom on Friday, and would love to be there on Saturday. Unless something happens between now and then, I am going to plan on making the trip. I need to do *something* this summer.

I'm most worried about Indy's paw pads making it, since she hasn't been out much. Guess I better work on toughening them up.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Lisa, 

I do hope you'll be able to make it!

I know about paw pads - Xargos has thinned his recently, but has already healed..

The good thing is that it's a sand beach and not gravel..

Tanya


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I hope I make it too! Now I gotta figure out how early I have to leave here. Have I mentioned that I am *not* a morning person









Glad to hear about the sand, and not gravel.

I have only been to Ft. Funston once, and I think it was about 9 years ago. Indy felt terrible and in all her pics she looks like she has a headache







I suspect that this time she is feeling better. But she is one of those terrier excitement barkers, so I really hope that she isn't too annoying!!

The thought of wearing warm-ish clothes seems so foreign right now...yesterday it was 108 deg on my patio!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yikes, forgot to ask....ticks?????


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTYikes, forgot to ask....ticks?????


not that i know of. not much time is spent in the dunes/brush (which is mainly ice plant)... so you should be okay







. as far as time, i suppose it will depend on your route, but i'd allow for 2hrs. Booey and his family were at the last meet and he's from Roseville. i think they came into town the night before... but if not, you may want to ask him. and then there is always sigalert.com -- you could check it this coming saturday morning to see how the traffic conditions typically are.

i'm glad you're planning to come - debbie, skittles & george too - always nice to see new faces and meet new pups.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks -- forgot about the sigalerts.

Maybe I best pm Booey....


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Just found out I have to work that Saturday. Tried telling my boss that I had plans to take my dog to a dog park but he did not seem to think that was important enough to get me out of it







Hopefully I can come next time. How often do we have these?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DebbiegHopefully I can come next time. How often do we have these?


hmm, approx 3x a year i'd say. generally when the weather is nice... which is basically when i'm in town









last year i believe we did june, september and november. this year its only been the last one in may. this will be our 3rd time at ft funston... and twice we've gone to pt isabel in richmond.

there are also a number of 'mini meets' which happen occasionally with members who live close to each other.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi, Dave, and I will be there. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Skittles42 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just want to warn everyone that Elsa is a ball FrEaK! If she sees a chuck-it she will be all over you and if she gets a hold of your ball good luck getting it back. I will bring her own balls but she may want yours. And if anyone could show me how to fix this behavior that would be great...LoL. Just want to warn everyone...


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Don't worry, there will be plenty of ball freaks out there!







Tend to watch who's around and where when tossing the balls. There's plenty of room to toss.

Tend to use tennis balls on the beach-in the water as they can float away. We'll see how it works, but many of the dogs tend to grab and drop if their scent or handlers' aren't on it.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54Don't worry, there will be plenty of ball freaks out there!


nods!
and we especially love those that chase and steal balls with so much enthusiasm, then only bring them halfway back









*cough* tilden *cough*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No worries Shannon, anyone who has met Keefer knows that if you're holding a Chuck-it you're his new best friend. I do make him give back balls that aren't his, but that hasn't stopped him from going after them, lol! Mostly we've worked on him not taking toys out of people's hands until released to do so, not so successful about toys on the ground....


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...or she can just bring $20 bucks


----------



## Skittles42 (Jun 14, 2007)

Elsa will tease you. She will drop it and then give you this look like try and get it. When you try to go for the ball she will quickly grab it and prance around like she's soooo funny. She's a big brat when it comes to balls. She will even grab the ball out of the chuck it before you even through it. She's really bad. Just wait and see. She will do anything to get the ball.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder...or she can just bring $20 bucks


























Why, whatever do you mean?!?!?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: valb
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Camerafodder...or she can just bring $20 bucks
> ...


No idea, none whatsoever.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: valb
> ...


What it means is "you ate it - you bought it" 

Just part of the fun : )

Tanya


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

fyi - i'll be w/o my computer for a week







, but i'll be checking in periodically from a friends computer.

still missing a few faces... glen? ben? diana?
val are you and paul in?

see everyone saturday!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fodder, do you have a list of the confirmed participants yet? Do we need to send PMs to anyone?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom Fodder, do you have a list of the confirmed participants yet? Do we need to send PMs to anyone?


so far i've got:

Camerafodder // Tilden
Cassidy's Mom // Keefer & Halo
caview // Xargos
Everett54 // Kayla
george1990 // Miko
Karin // Heidi
LisaT // Max & Indy
Skittles42 // Elsa

Booey expressed interest in a previous thread...
doggonefool wasn't sure because of hubbys knee...
... haven't heard from gmcenroe, shilohsmom or Diana B

i also can't remember if RobinLynne was coming or not, and there was someone else interested - BlkCzechGSD(?)

so if you want, you can PM any of the above. thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> Everett54 // Kayla


No Lancer?









Here's your original list from the other thread:

5150
Booey
c20 and Dudley
caligirl07
Camerafodder
Cassidy's Mom
caview
Debbieg
Diana B
doggonefool
DorianGray
Everett54
george1990
gmcenroe
gsd4president
halfempty
ls1norcal
Karin
kaylas mom
Leatherman-Dansk
LisaT
luke duke
RobinLynne
Shepdog
shilohsmom
skittles42
Ucdcrush
valb
WentworthsMom

Do we know if Dudley will be there? I talked to Carol's (doggonefool) husband today at work, and he will not be there, he had surgery to correct a torn biceps a couple of weeks ago and is still a one armed bandit, but he thought Carol was going to come with Ranger.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

Dudley should be able to make it. He just needs to work on his stays


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm a bit worried about my wild boy Max - he has never been in such a "free for all situation". I've taken him out on a couple local, small, play dates (6 dogs maximum), and he has done very well. This will be a big deal for him. I think he'll be fine, but in the back of my mind...

Still planning on attending, though all is day by day in my world still!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderfyi - i'll be w/o my computer for a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am still not sure... a friend might be coming down that
day... I will try and confirm and let you know. I'd hate
to miss it. 

Might be just me, too, Paul has started working in SF and
is wanting his weekends free from driving.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

debbie -- lancer has to take it easy because of an elbow(?) issue i believe.

dudley -- excited to meet you and the pup!

lisa -- if you're fine, chances are pretty good that he'll be fine









val -- crossing my fingers!!!

also -- ben // booey let me know that he and his family won't be able to make it... their golden is ill


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderso far i've got:
> 
> Camerafodder // Tilden
> Cassidy's Mom // Keefer & Halo
> ...


PM sent to Glenn, Rosa, Diana, and RobinLynne. I need to find profiles for some of the others before I can send a PM.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like I'll be able to go this time














Siena too (not sure about Richard). Might bring my sister along too (she's staying with us right now). We will be there by 10:15 so we don't miss the get-go.

I've not seen any ticks there and Siena is a tick magnet! She is also a ball freak (aren't they all?)

Looking forward to it. PM me if you want to swap phone #'s I am familiar with the place, we like it!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

PM sent to Shepdog, Is1norcal, DorianGrayFFM, Ucdcrush, GSD4PRESIDENT, halfempty....


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll have to pass. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd be interested, but think I'll pass on the off leash park for our first get together - Nina's not 100% with strange dogs (she's never been aggressive but also has her personal space and will inform others to back off, especially other females) so I think it's best we wait for an on-leash gathering for our first one to get a feel for the crowd.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ShepdogI'd be interested, but think I'll pass on the off leash park for our first get together - Nina's not 100% with strange dogs (she's never been aggressive but also has her personal space and will inform others to back off, especially other females) so I think it's best we wait for an on-leash gathering for our first one to get a feel for the crowd.


All of the meet ups are at off leash parks.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So far:

5150 - no
Booey - no
c20 and Dudley - yes
caligirl07 - ?
Camerafodder - yes
Cassidy's Mom - yes
caview - yes
Debbieg - no
Diana B - yes
doggonefool - maybe
DorianGray - no
Everett54 - yes
george1990 - yes
gmcenroe - ?
gsd4president - ?
halfempty - ?
ls1norcal -?
Karin - yes
kaylas mom - ?
Leatherman-Dansk - ?
LisaT - maybe
luke duke - ?
RobinLynne - ?
Shepdog - no
shilohsmom - ?
skittles42 - yes
Ucdcrush - ?
valb - maybe
WentworthsMom -?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Our friend, Barbara, and her two rescue dogs will also be joining us. Toby is a GSD mix (and Heidi's very first "dog friend") and Teddy is a lab mix. They should fit right in because they're both crazy about balls, and Teddy loves the water. It'll be their first time at Fort Funston (and actually their first visit to the ocean!!)

By the way, anyone who hasn't been to Fort Funston before, be sure and be careful not to let your dogs get too close to the cliffs while at the top. It's very steep and high, and can be very dangerous. Last time we were there, three dogs climbed down from the top. The last one got stuck (that's my husband, Dave, halfway up, helping the poor little guy down!)










Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Karin, your friend's dogs will have a GREAT time! Yeah, the cliffs are bad, and from the top you really can't tell how steep it is. Staying away from the edge and having good recall control of your dog is very important! We've only walked the path along the top of the dunes once and we didn't throw the ball at all - I was taking no chances! There are warning signs along the path, but you just can't appreciate what they're about until you're looking up from the beach below.

Still makes me nervous that Dave was all the way up there!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I was so impressed that Dave did that rescue...

Still waiting on my friend to call, the reason it's taking a
while is there are some extended family medical issues so
can't determine as soon as I would like. 

I do have Calone's and Debbie's phone numbers if I need
them. I will try and post here yay or nay by tonight though!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

hey...
debbie, thanks for getting all those PM's out. my friend and i will be along with Tilden in the morning. 20hrs away and i already feel like i'm running late









my bros wedding is tonight... i should be home and in bed by 1am... fingers crossed.

i'll check the thread quickly in the morning, and call if i'm running behind.

george... skittles... make sure you exchange numbers with someone... they really do come in handy. 
ciao!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Actually, It's hubby's elbow and Fool's knee. They don't call me fool for nothin, I'm going to try. If you don't see me then I wasn't up for it. If I am there, I will try to take mine down without the distraction of all the other dogs and await y'all on the beach...we still expecting around 10:30 and going down the steep way?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: doggonefool...we still expecting around 10:30 and *going down the steep way*?


No!!!
















We're meeting in the same area as last time and going down the same way. It's not going to be narrow and steep like the steps are (which would be VERY interesting with a whole herd o' happy rampaging big dogs, AND the reason we're not going to attempt it!), so you should just look for us in the big open area to the right of the parking lot that's marked on the map at the top of the thread and we can all walk together. If you haven't been that way before you might not find us, and there's plenty of room for everyone so you don't need to worry about him being in the way. 

We're meeting between 10:15 and 10:30 and plan to start walking at 10:30 unless we have to wait for any confirmed stragglers. If you really want to get there early you could ask someone to direct you to the other beach access and wait for everyone to catch up when you get down there, but I really don't think you need to do that. I don't have great pics of the area, but here are a couple:

This part is much wider than what's shown in the picture, this is maybe the middle third of the flattish area and then it goes up on both sides, sort of a big bowl:










You can see some people walking towards the water, and right there it gets a little narrower, but as you can see, it's a very short section, nothing like the sand steps that go on and on. 

This is next to the path we'll take from the parking lot, which you can see to the left:










Lots of room to throw the ball for the doggers! More of the path:



















This is not the path right at the edge of the dunes, BTW, so it's safe for the dogs to run around. First view of the ocean, shortly before the beach access turn:











Ooh, found a better one of the lower section of the beach access:










By the time we get to this point Keefer & Halo will almost certainly already be in the water.









Because it will be high tide there is a very good chance that the pipes will not be crossable, in which case we'll turn around there and go back up the way we came down, bypassing the sand steps entirely.


----------



## Skittles42 (Jun 14, 2007)

Debbie I'll PM you and give you my number. Looks like we're going down a different way from the way I know. I always went down the sand stairs. Im nervous about the steep cliffs. Maybe I'll keep Elsa on a leach until its safer? Yikes!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Shannon, it's not actually bad at all the way we're going. There is a path along the edge of the dunes, but where we'll be walking is quite a bit further away from the edge. In the one picture where Tom and the dogs are enjoying the view of the ocean it's pretty flat for a ways, and then there's a very gentle drop off which the dogs could easily run down if they wanted to, nothing you'd need to worry about her falling off of. That little fence on the side of the path is the boundary, dogs are supposed to stay out of the iceplant and wild flowers anyway, but you can definitely keep her on leash if you want.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

We will not be close to the steep cliffs on the top. If you look at the map which I'll post here again, the *<span style="color: #CC0000">X</span>* where we meet and the beginning of the trails is the general area where we gather and start out. The tops of the cliffs run from where the hang glider area is up along the water in the picture. If you get there early there is plenty of room around the meeting area and we do not usually roam in the vicinity of the cliff tops. And the trial we walk is a good distance from them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Updated list:

5150 - no
Booey - no
c20 and Dudley - yes
caligirl07 - ?
Camerafodder - yes
Cassidy's Mom - yes
caview - yes
Debbieg - no
Diana B - yes
doggonefool - probably?
DorianGray - no
Everett54 - yes
george1990 - yes
gmcenroe - no
gsd4president - ? (has not read PM yet)
halfempty - ? (has not read PM yet)
ls1norcal -? (no response to PM)
Karin - yes
kaylas mom - ?
Leatherman-Dansk - ?
LisaT - probably?
luke duke - ?
RobinLynne - ? (has not read PM yet)
Shepdog - no
shilohsmom - ? (no response to PM)
skittles42 - yes
Ucdcrush - ? (no response to PM)
valb - no
WentworthsMom -?

Sorry you can't make it Val, hope to see you at the next one!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey guys, went to Fort Funston today to get Miko acclimated again. He did fine, but is a lot more weary after being attacked a couple weeks back. He'll approach dogs, but if they show the slightest hint of aggression, he'll squeal and run back towards me. I'm hoping tomorrow will be full of good experiences, as it's the morning and all the dogs here are great. It'll be me, my girlfriend, and Miko, but Max will be staying home. Also, I gave Samuel my number just in case! By the way, my name is Raymond George, so my girlfriend won't be weird with everyone using my middle name, just call me Ray haha. Can't wait!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Great you guys got out there. What time where you out and how was the weather when you where there? Miko should be fine. One of the benefits is meeting and greeting all the people and dogs at the top and being able to let them walk/run down together (more or less!) so he'll get to spend a bit of time with a few of the dogs before hitting the beach. 

I'm going to try to hit the lot around 10ish tomorrow and should be in the general meeting area around then.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

We were there for like an hour around 12 or 1. It wasn't bad, not sunny, but not the usual cold and windy. I'd bring a light sweater or something, but no jackets. Should be good! Didn't hit the beach though so dunno about that. I'll be there early too.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm sorry but you can take Val off the "maybe" list...









I hate to miss it, but I'm sure I can count on seeing LOTS
of pics, right?!?!?!? Please, please please!!

Everybody give every pupper a pat from their Auntie Val!!

Have fun!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Just a reminder to everyone to check the weather and wind in the morning before you go: http://www.flyfunston.org/newwebcam/ The webcam shows the conditions in real time. 

It's almost always several degrees cooler at the coast than the SF forecast shows, so don't rely on that. George, as Tanya mentioned earlier, we've found that it's often warmer down on the beach that it is up top because there's less wind, so if it wasn't too bad on the dunes you should be fine on the beach. Layers are always a good idea, something you can pack away or tie around your waist if you get warm once we get moving.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KarinBy the way, anyone who hasn't been to Fort Funston before, be sure and be careful not to let your dogs get too close to the cliffs while at the top. It's very steep and high, and can be very dangerous. Last time we were there, three dogs climbed down from the top. The last one got stuck (that's my husband, Dave, halfway up, helping the poor little guy down!)


My last trip a couple of weeks ago the same thing happened, but I think the dog came over the top and ended up half way down the cliff. I am sure he came from the top because that is where the owner was. He tried desperately to get the dog to come down (or up) and eventually, he had to come down to the beach area, then climb up to get him. It was scary and eventually, someone called the rescue team to get then both down. I was so afraid the human would fall (the dog was smart enough not to move!

See everyone Saturday. Will be nice if halfempty can make it... they also have a Nadelhaus pup (like Miko).


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggonefool...we still expecting around 10:30 and *going down the steep way*?
> ...


Doh! Just skipped across from the other thread and didn't bother reading all the posts on this one...I like the sound of that trail a lot better than rapelling up and down the other one like we did when all of you got lost the last time


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Headed home for the night, so far all systems go









Hopefully the traffic fairy will be clearing the path ahead for us


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: doggonefool
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> ...










Rapelling is about right - those sand steps are BRUTAL!!! But I seem to recall that YOU were the ones who got lost last time, LOL!









Lisa, I'm so looking forward to meeting you. I know you've got a lot going on in your life right now, this will hopefully be good therapy for you. Happy dogs on the beach does it for me every time.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

aww sounds like fun!! Wish I lived in the bay area!! Can't wait to see many pictures!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks CM - I am really looking forward to being out of town, meeting all you guys, and spending time with the dogs. 

You all will have to forgive me if I have trouble putting complete sentences together tomorrow, imy brain feels like mush!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*yawn*

see everyone in the morning with my coffee in hand!

sorry we're gonna miss you Val


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Checked the weather and it'll be great there!

You can "almost" see the blue sky : ) and it's already nealy 54 degrees there, how great is that!

Look forward to seeing everyone there!

Tanya


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh, what fun it was!! 

Great garthering, great people and great dogs!! 

Now looking forward to the pictures and the next gathering : )

Tanya


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Today was fun! I want to post the pictures but I have a LOT. Should I make a thread in Pictures? 

I didn't know you left early Tanya, but it was real nice meeting you, your husband, and Xargos. You don't post much pictures of him, but I'm happy I saw him in person, he's handsome.

Miko had a rough start, but I think he forgot he was scared by the time he hit the beach. He's knocked out though. He and Dudley were pretty much inseparable the whole time, haha.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Miko and Dudley had the BEST time!!! It was so cool seeing the two of them hitting it off so well - they played together exactly like Keefer and Halo. I would have never known that the two of them had never met before - they played like they had grown up together!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I know right?!! I was surprised too. It looked like they knew each other from birth or something. And that's what I told c20, they reminded me of Keefer and Halo, cause Dudley was just biting Miko's neck the whole time haha.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It was great to see Dudley and Miko play all day long - they were *great* together!

I have two VERY exhausted dogs right now, they had a blast. I promptly came home and we all took a 4 hour nap - the dogs are still crashed. 

Nice to put faces to the names, both human and K9. Indy didn't want to wake up early this morning, but I told her it would be worth it!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's a link to the pic thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1158364&page=1#Post1158364


----------

